# Is a Vizsla a good breed for me? Please help!



## Cathrynlisa (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi

I am looking to get a puppy in Autumn 2012 and would like some of your opinions please! I have researched many breeds to see how they might fit in with my lifestyle. I have not had any experience with Vizslas before so I would appreciate knowing what you think.

I would buy from a reputable breeder and do a litter assessment to try and get the puppy with the right personality for me. I work for a dog assistance charity as a trainer and would take the dog to work with me everyday. i travel in my local area to peoples houses and help them with any training needs between them and their dogs. I would be able to offer the Vizsla the good off lead runs per day and longer distnces at the weekend. I am obviously very into dog training and I would give the dog lots of activities to keep him busy whenalone for brief periods during the day. I need a dog who is potentailly good with children, my two cats, other dogs and people, who is sociable, energetic but also able to cope with travelling about with me four days per week.

I have owned retrievers in the past and have for the last year been looking after a german shep with behavioural issues, I dont have him anymore as it was temporary but it was good experience.

I want to get into Cani-X aswell. Do you think a Vizsla would be happy with my lifestyle?

Thanks!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Are you kidding? A V would be perfect! The only problem I can see is that people you train for, may think thier dog can be as well trained as a V.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Sounds like a perfect fit. They are called the Velcro dog for a reason, so getting to go everywhere w/ you is right up their alley. Plus lots of exercise and attention and you'll probably have the perfect dog. It scares me sometimes how smart my little guy is at only 12 weeks. 

Don't know what Cani-X is, but presuming its some agility/hunting competition, again, perfect fit.

Only recommendation is not to hold off for another year and a half! haha..best of luck


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sounds pretty close to why I got a Vizsla. 

Savannah goes to work with me every day and runs errands with me on the weekend with no problem, so the traveling part should be fine. While at work, Savannah interacts with known and unknown people (there are no strangers in her world) in a positive way. I needed an energetic dog that was ready to go anytime, but was able to stop when it was time for paperwork (i.e. high-energy, but not hyper). We are still working on timing and the puppy crazies, but mostly, Savannah adapts beautifully (she will; however, ask to sit in my lap while I type on the computer). She also had to be a 'wash-and-go' dog, so if she rolled in anything, I could hose her down and towel her off and have her ready to interact with customers again. I have a scardy-cat and, while it has taken a while, she has decided Savannah is tolerable- we are working toward 'friends'. The neighborhood children visit with Savannah whenever we are out. Her size makes her less intimidating than some of the other neighborhood dogs. The other neighborhood dogs love to play chase with her. I haven't tried the dog park, yet, so I don't know how she would do with lots of different dogs at once. Some of the other posters may be able to help with how Vs would react to a new multi-dog household like some of your training situations.

I would tell you three things I have discovered...
1) The V literature and this forum give pretty accurate descriptions of the time and energy this breed requires. If you have done your research and still think a V is for you, then it probably is!
2) Make sure she has some alone time every day so she doesn't freak when she has to be left to herself
3) Vs have springs. You will spend quite a bit of time assuring people she is friendly, then asking them to wait until she sits before petting her.


----------



## AlbaF (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,

I agree that a Vizsla woud be ideal. They crave human contact ..I picked up Alba on Saturday (8weeks) she will sit, wait, fetch, wee and poo on command... in 5 days she is a star. She demands that I give her a cuddle quite often in the day..which at the moment is the best part. 

Go for it! And good luck ;D


----------



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

Owning a Vizsla is like owning a Porsche, rather than a Ford. Everyone will admire it and you will be proud to show it off, you will need to invest more time/money/effort but you will also be well rewarded for this investment. It's not the easy option but that doesn't mean it won't be the best option for you, good luck with your decision!


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Tulip said:


> Owning a Vizsla is like owning a Porsche, rather than a Ford. Everyone will admire it and you will be proud to show it off, you will need to invest more time/money/effort but you will also be well rewarded for this investment. It's not the easy option but that doesn't mean it won't be the best option for you, good luck with your decision!


Hehe so true!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Cathrynlisa -- I think a Vizsla would LOVE the lifestyle you've described! These are fabulous dogs, and when asked about them, I always tell people that Vizslas are the best-kept secret in America! They definitely do want your attention, though, and lots of it.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

We were always' going to get a golden lab/retriever for our first dog, however my wife watched a tv show called dogs 101 and just loved the breed, we did our research (lots), and decided that this unique breed was the way to go. (we couldn't be more happier-99% of the time)


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

jld640 said:


> 2) Make sure she has some alone time every day so she doesn't freak when she has to be left to herself


This is very important. We make sure that Holley has alone time even on the weekend even if for 1/2 hour. She has adapted very well to this. It was hard at first because she was with her sister at the breeders all day until she was 16 weeks.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

raps702 said:


> We were always' going to get a golden lab/retriever for our first dog, however my wife watched a tv show called dogs 101 and just loved the breed, we did our research (lots), and decided that this unique breed was the way to go. (we couldn't be more happier-99% of the time)


Here is that video raps702 mentioned. Take a couple of minutes to watch... It is worth the time.

http://animal.discovery.com/videos/dogs-101-vizsla.html


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Apr 9, 2010)

I think a Vizsla would very much enjoy that lifestyle!!!


----------



## Cathrynlisa (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all your advice and help! I will let you know when I get one!!


----------



## Reggie21 (May 27, 2010)

raps702 said:


> We were always' going to get a golden lab/retriever for our first dog, however my wife watched a tv show called dogs 101 and just loved the breed, we did our research (lots), and decided that this unique breed was the way to go. (we couldn't be more happier-99% of the time)


This is where we first heard of Vizslas too! They're great dogs but I definitely agree with the Porsche comment. They are very rewarding, but also take a lot of time/money/commitment.


----------



## meandmydog (Nov 22, 2010)

Absolutely - There is no breed like them, I have spent 18 months searching for my baby, I have read every book on the breed - they really are something else, looked at 15 litters and then found a fab caring breeder (Palheiro Vizsla's) and my baby will be coming home to live with me in about 4 weeks time, I am busy getting everything ready, It is so much fun shopping for my pup, we are really so excited about our new addition, - my children haven't slept for excitement. - best of luck with your Vizsla


----------



## peppermintpatty (Mar 22, 2011)

If you don't like having your dog watch you go to the bathroom or peek their head around the shower curtain while you are taking a shower, then don't get this type of dog. ;D

Everytime I'm in the bathroom, I hear "someone" padding on the door to come in and then "crying/whining." If the door is remotely "cracked," they waste no time pushing their way in.

When I am rinsing the shampoo from my hair, I'll look down and there is Max with his little head into the shower curtain looking at me and trying to lick the spraying water. TOO CUTE! 8)


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

its like having a shadow,weather the suns out or not.No its its not a bad thing.


----------



## Jasper (Mar 18, 2011)

I love this thread. They are unique! The very fact that Jasper is dozing with her head resting on my hand whilst I type, just coz she has to have some sort of contact!! Such amazing companions! The love I have for my V scares me sometimes!

Good luck, you will not look back. Vizslas are a true inspiration, if all humans lived their lives in the same manner as a vizsla, the world would be a great place!


----------

